# 5 Top 5s



## tom_bombadil (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I thought I'd try and get myself back into the swing of things by starting a topic, so here goes. The idea is this list your Top 5 favourite Films, Books, Directors, TV Series and Bands.

Films:

1) Trainspotting
2) Alice In The Cities
3) The 39 Steps (1935)
4) The Apartment
5) Crimes and Misdemeanours


Books:

1) Alices Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carrol
2) The Hobbit By J R R Tolkien
3) The Lord of the Rings By J R R Tolkien
4) Master and Commander By Patrick O'Brian
5) The Crow Road By Iain M Banks


Directors:

1) Danny Boyle
2) Alfred Hitchcock
3) Billy Wilder
4) Woody Allen
5) Wim Wenders

TV Series:

1) Life on Mars (UK)
2) Doctor Who
3) Only Fools and Horses
4) Dads Army
5) Mr Bean

Bands:

1) Manic Street Preachers
2) Stereophonics
3) The Smiths
4) David Bowie
5) Oasis


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 27, 2013)

I had to look up the director names, so they're a bit arbitrary and could change (so could all of it, pretty much!)

Films:

1) Avatar
2) The Dish
3) Sherlock Holmes, A Game of Shadows
4) Skyfall
5) Casablanca


Books:

1) The Hobbit By J R R Tolkien
2) The Lord of the Rings By J R R Tolkien
3) Pride and Prejudice
4) The Time Traveller's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
5) The Silmarillion by J R R Tolkien


Directors:

1) Brad Bird
2) Sam Mendes
3) Stephen Spielberg
4) Francis Ford Coppola
5) George Lucas

TV Series:

1) Doctor Who
2) Sherlock (Benedict Cumberbatch)
3) Coast (BBC documentary series)
4) Horizon
5) Have I Got News For You

Bands:

1) The Who
2) Mumford and Sons
3) Florence and the Machine
4) Queen
5) Prodigy


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 1, 2013)

My top 5 favorite Films, Books, Directors, TV Series and Bands

Films
1. Casablanca
2. The Forbidden Planet
3. Wizard of Oz
4. Easter Parade
5. Cool Hand Luke

Books
1. LOTR
2. The Hobbit
3. Chronicles of Narnia (single edition ;*))
4. The Bible
5. Great Expectations

Directors
1. Quentin Tarantino
2. M. Night Shyamalan
3. Steven Spielberg
4. George Lucas
5. JJ Abrams

TV Series
1. Seinfeld
2. Game of Thrones
3. Star Trek (all)
4. Family Guy
5. South Park

Edit: Forgot my favorite bands!

Bands
1. Pink Floyd
2. Led zeppelin
3. Metallica
4. Jethro Tull
5. Styx


----------



## Halasían (Apr 2, 2013)

Films:

1) Casablanca
2) Chinatown
3) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)
4) Easy Rider
5) Cross Of Iron (uncut version)


Books:

1) The Lord of the Rings By J R R Tolkien
2) The Children of Hurin By J R R Tolkien & Christopher Tolkien
3) The Black Company by Glen Cook
4) Iron Coffins by Herbert a Werner
5) The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler


Directors:

1) Alfred Hitchcock
2) Howard Hawks
3) Robert Altman
4) Sergio Leone
5) Steven Speilberg

TV Series:

1) Star Trek Original
2) Doctor Who
3) Combat
4) Mash
5) Sons Of Anarchy

TV mini-Series

1) Band of Brothers
2) Dune 
3) Game of Thrones
4) The Pacific
5) Roots

Bands:

1) Cream
2) Led Zeppelin
3) Fleetwood Mac (Peter Green years)
4) Jefferson Airplane
5) James Gang


----------

